# Smoked Pulled Lamb Shoulder & Shanks



## fetyani (Nov 20, 2015)

*Lamb Shoulder 2kg (4.5lb)*. Marinated in Olive Oil, Lemon Juice, Lime Juice, Cilantro Stems, Toasted Garlic & Dried Herbs -Oregano, Thyme, Rosemary, Basil-

*Lamb Shanks 0.5 kg (1lb)* each. Only 1 Shank marinated in: Olive Oil, Balsamico, Worcestershire.
All rubbed with Salt, Pepper, Sugar, Paprika, Cumin, etc. Can't remember...

Horizontal off-set smoker. Lump charcoal, Palm fronds compressed charcoal. With: Mesquite & Hickory wood chips.

Smoked at 225-250, max reached 270F for 8 hours. No foil wrapping. Water Pan. No Spritzing or Mopping.

Took out Shanks @ 202 & Shoulder @ 195. Rested 30 mins, no sauce.

Any tips or suggestions would be appreciated. Next time I'm thinking of braising in the over after 175 until done. and will try spritzing, though wasn't really dry.













Wvnq181.jpg



__ fetyani
__ Nov 20, 2015


















J3SAqqW.jpg



__ fetyani
__ Nov 20, 2015


















XeyeVQk.jpg



__ fetyani
__ Nov 20, 2015


















murX0QL.jpg



__ fetyani
__ Nov 20, 2015


















o2ANYo5.jpg



__ fetyani
__ Nov 20, 2015


















UOsn76y.jpg



__ fetyani
__ Nov 20, 2015


















kYT4Xly.jpg



__ fetyani
__ Nov 20, 2015


















wSLiZh2.jpg



__ fetyani
__ Nov 20, 2015


----------



## stewie-q (Jan 10, 2016)

Have you attempted this again (shoulder)?


----------



## flyin'illini (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for posting. About to run two 4.5 lb'ers tomorrow afternoon.


----------

